# camelbak question.



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I am thinking about getting a camelbak but don't know where to start. My rides are getting to be between 1.5 and 2 hours. I am wondering if a 50, 70, or 100 ounce would be best.


----------



## ATLRB (Sep 12, 2014)

There is no simple answer to this. It will be highly dependent upon you as an individual. For your current rides 50 ounces should be adequate. But you also need to consider where you are heading with your riding. Do you plan to extend your time in the saddle? If you want to own only one camelbak AND you want to go for longer rides you may consider a larger pack from the start.


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

Does the bigger packs start to get awkward? My longest ride has been just under 3 hours so anything is possible. Just wasn't sure how much water I should be taking in during the longer rides.


----------



## Spec44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Water's one of those things that is better to have too much of than not enough. The packs aren't that much different, except for a little more volume (most have added storage volume in addition to the bladder capacity), and a bunch of the weight will be present with either (straps, buckles, most of pack, etc). One you dial in your usage, you can always just half-fill a 100. My .02


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

I have both a 70oz rogue and a 100oz mule. I thought I would keep using the rogue for short rides after I got the mule. It turns out that I'm too lazy to move my crap back and forth.. Also too lazy to keep up with cleaning 2 bladders. The rogue and bladder have been packed up and are rarely used. For shorter rides, I just partially fill the 100oz bladder in the mule. The benefit of the larger pack is that it has better storage arrangement and capacity, even if I rarely ever fill it up with stuff. It also seems to be better insulated since the bladder is 100% sealed into the pack with a zipper. On the rogue and most of the smaller packs, the lid is exposed to the outside with just a flap of nylon covering it that lacks insulation.

--
Stephen


----------



## BR101 (May 10, 2014)

I have a Camelbak Rouge and a 20oz water bottle. My longest ride thus far has been about 3.5 hours. On that ride I didn't even touch my water bottle and my camelbak was only 2/3 filled with water.


----------



## owensjs (May 21, 2009)

I like to think more about what other gear I'll be carrying in a pack than how much water capacity it has. If you ride year round and carry gear, food, and clothing layers, you'd be much better off buying a pack that can hold all that...and it'll likely have a 100oz bladder in it. If you find you don't want a bladder that large you can either not fill it completely or it's cheap enough to just buy a smaller water bladder than it is to buy a larger pack if you need it.


----------



## fsrxc (Jan 31, 2004)

There are several smallish packs available with 3L reservoirs, so like owen said, figure out how much gear you need to carry. I find a pack with 10-15L volume is decent for average trail rides, with space for a jacket and a few extras, and it's not overly cumbersome. Once you get in to the 18L size they are a bit bulky.


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuzzwardo said:


> I am thinking about getting a camelbak but don't know where to start. My rides are getting to be between 1.5 and 2 hours. I am wondering if a 50, 70, or 100 ounce would be best.


How are you carrying water now, without a camelbak? How much are you carrying? Is it enough?

Seems like you're overthinking this.

Personally, I'd buy a 100oz camelbak with enough storage space (tools/food/clothes) to carry what you need to, and put as much or little water in the bladder as you think you will drink. Then maybe add a little more. You don't *have to* carry 100oz, but how screw'd are you going to be if you buy a 50 and someday really need more?

I live in Phoenix and ride year round. It's not uncommon for me to fill my 100oz totally up, then stuff a 20oz waterbottle in the pocket. I've never run out, but I've had to tap the bottle after draining the 100oz bladder.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Camelbak mules are regularly on sale for around $60...marginally more than the rogues.

--
Stephen


----------



## Fuzzwardo (Oct 16, 2013)

I have just a couple of regular water bottle cages on the bike normally. Just would rather be safe than sorry with water.


----------



## zongman (Jul 28, 2014)

I ride with my 100 oz Lobo, I don't find it uncomfortable at all, carry Allen wrench CO2 pump chain breaker food etc in it too.


----------



## drwx (Jun 4, 2011)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Does the bigger packs start to get awkward? My longest ride has been just under 3 hours so anything is possible. Just wasn't sure how much water I should be taking in during the longer rides.


I suppose they could if you filled them all the way up with crap you don't need. They DO provide a nice cushion for your back if you happen to wreck. I don't know how much pressure or weight that it takes to burst a Camelbak bladder, but I've landed on mine at high speed with no issues.

--
Stephen


----------



## Impetus (Aug 10, 2014)

Fuzzwardo said:


> Does the bigger packs start to get awkward? My longest ride has been just under 3 hours so anything is possible. Just wasn't sure how much water I should be taking in during the longer rides.


Get a pack with a waist/hip belt. Stabilize the load.
After the first 5 minutes, I don't even notice my pack anymore. and I carry a lot of crap. On every ride. 
Off the top of my head:

Consumables-
100oz ice/water
Clif Bar
Honey Stinger Bar
1 Gu
Gatorade tabs

Gear-
Mini pump
2 tubes
patch kit (the glue-on kind
pressure gauge
Crank Bros CB19 tool
Gerber
10' of Gorilla tape
2' bailing wire
12-15 zip ties
milk jug section tire boot
derailleur hanger
brake cable
Shifter cable
masterlink
valve core removal tool (tubeless)
occasionally a shock pump

Aid:
1st aid kit (gloves, various sized bandaids, a dressing, tongue depressor, tape, steri-strips, super glue
fine-toothed infant's comb and tweezers (cactus removal)
sunscreen
4-6 tylenol
4 benadryl
a roll of tums
baby wipes
plastic grocery bag
pencil and 3 sheets of paper
3 $10 bills.

I feel like I forgot a thing or two, but that's the general list.

soon it'll be the season here in PHX to add a backpacking windshirt, roadie armwarmers, and a headband for my ears to the bag.


----------



## tigris99 (Aug 26, 2012)

As said comes down to what u need. 10-12mile loops, heavy on the climbing max 1.5 hrs for me. Hot and humid Midwest so hot days ya takes that long to cover that distance lol. 270lbs and sweat like a pig. 100oz lobo first off looks right with me being 6'1 270lb arse (not crazy small looking like smaller packs). Carries all my stuff, stores my glasses,helmet, gloves easily (fancy helmet clips on pack lol). And now I can ride those longer loops even on hot days cause yet to run out of water when I fill it full. Though rarely fill over 1.5-2L. Only had to do that twice. Nothing wrong with only carrying what u need plus a tad extra regardless of pack size.

All comes down to ur needs. Storage and water amount. No one but u can know how much u drink. Ill drink 1L of water when most drink 20 oz on the same ride for example. 

Temps, ride duration, how ur body goes through water all matter. U know how far u ride now, u should know how much water u use currently. Go up a bit from what uve used on the most grueling day and gives u a good idea what u need. 
Sent from my Nokia Stupid Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## asmolow (Oct 26, 2009)

It depends where you live too. If you are in a dry climate like AZ or CO, then I would maximize the amount of water you are able to carry. I'm in AZ and 100oz works well for me for rides under 4 hours. 

As someone else has said, it's cheaper and more versatile to size up and just put less water in the bladder.


----------



## 127.0.0.1 (Nov 19, 2013)

easy...don't limit yourself...100 oz

just fill it halfway when you don't need it full

ride 2+ hours at 90 deg heat you'll need the whole thing


----------



## phoenixnr (Jul 26, 2009)

What he said ^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Tonggi (May 4, 2013)

I have the 70 oz classic for fall/spring/winter riding as I don't get too hot and require more water. But during the summer I will get the Lobo which is very similar in design but has 100 oz. I want something slim as the trails I go on aren't really mountains where I need a lot of stuff. The extra water will be great during the summer as I get really hot and require tons of water (bigger guy. 5'11" 230 husky lol)


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

I like my camekbak mule. The pouch to hold the reservoir is zipped closed and has padding on either side. Fill the 100 oz bladder with ice cubes, top with water and have it cold for 3 + hours.


----------



## meoff (Oct 15, 2014)

I have a 50 oz one and its not enough for me on a 2 hour ride, however I sweat a lot.


----------



## Tha Dawg Catcher (Jan 5, 2012)

ARandomBiker said:


> 10' of Gorilla tape


Good tip on the gorilla/duck tape. Wrap that 10' around your seat post instead saves pack room. If you don't want it on the post wrap enough around a zip tie so it looks like a micro stick of TNT jam in a bar end. Zip tie will make it easy to pull out.


----------

